# Water Changes



## justjr27 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi guys new here so far Im loving this site Im really not new to aquariums but thinking of buildind a african cichlid tank and I have been reading about the hardness of the water and the ph and the buffering agents needed Im planing on doing water changes every week 7 days 15% My question is do I need to do the ph, buffering etc to get it the water Im putting back into the tank just like the one in tthe tank or can I just add declorined water back in and will this keep the tank stable
Thanks guys


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It would really depend on what your water parameters out of the tap are. If they are not too drastic, then just match the temps and go from there.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1. If your tap water is fairly close to what you want your pH and hardness to be at then you shouldn't have to worry about making any adjustments. But if your tap water is really off, it's a good idea to try to fix that before the water goes in you tank so you don't get any major swings in water quality parameters and stress out your fish. Tell us more about what you're looking to do with your tank!


----------



## justjr27 (Apr 1, 2010)

ladyonyx said:


> +1. If your tap water is fairly close to what you want your pH and hardness to be at then you shouldn't have to worry about making any adjustments. But if your tap water is really off, it's a good idea to try to fix that before the water goes in you tank so you don't get any major swings in water quality parameters and stress out your fish. Tell us more about what you're looking to do with your tank!


well Im actually going to try and breed some discuss and some African Cichlids and a few South American Ciclids In my 2 car gargage Im going to build some tanks out of arcylic Just a few tanks and ten species something small for now


----------

